# Bone Thugs N Harmony - Strength & Loyalty



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DBkKkSpyJU

This album is off the muthafuckin' chain. This song was cut from the album for some weird reason and replaced with this weak ass track feat. Bow Wow and Mariah Carey. Still, quit listening to Crunchy Black, Lil Jon, 50 Cent, Game, the list of weak rappers stealing Bone's spotlight goes on and on.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 7, 2007)

I have to admit, this is actually pretty good. Sorry I'm not to familiar on the subject of rap (yet my best friend is one himself; maybe I'm just a sucky friend :roll


----------



## Oni (Jul 7, 2007)

One of the guys in the initial video image looks like he is wearing a shower cap. ;d

*shrugs* *suggests Young Mc's "Bust a move"*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 7, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> One of the guys in the initial video image looks like he is wearing a shower cap. ;d
> 
> *shrugs* *suggests Young Mc's "Bust a move"*



Young MC, I miss hip-hop like that, it was just fun music to listen to.

Btw, that IS a shower cap. Bizzy Bone used to wear one all the time before he started undergoing his metamorphosis from talented if eccentric rapper to alcoholic drug abuser missing appearances and got kicked out of the group, hence why he ain't on the album.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 7, 2007)

although I still think Lil Jon is sick as hell, BTNH is also sick as hell. i need to pick up this shit


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 7, 2007)

If you're gonna become a Bone fan, you might also wanna pick up E.1999 Eternal, Art of War and Creepin' on ah Comeup. They also got tonnes of other albums, compilations and solo projects but that's where most of their best material is (been following Bone thugs since 1994).


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2007)

Now see, I knew I recognized the name Bone Thugs-N-Harmony from somewhere prior to the first radio hit I've heard out of them...which I hate, quite frankly. No offense to you Bone-heads reading this topic.  The song from the video, though? That's pretty tight, am not gonna lie.
EDIT?: Was "I Tried" the radio hit I was thinking of...?! 'Cause if so, I must be thinking of a different Bone Thugs-N-Harmony, because that sounded really good, even with Akon in it (whom I hate, aside from "Lonely")... :? Very strange.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 10, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Was "I Tried" the radio hit I was thinking of...?! 'Cause if so, I must be thinking of a different Bone Thugs-N-Harmony, because that sounded really good, even with Akon in it (whom I hate, aside from "Lonely")... :? Very strange.



Yeah, that's them. Akon is pretty good as a backup singer (he does a few other tracks on Strength & Loyalty) but the way his voice sounds, I can't imagine being able to sit through a whole album of it.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's them. Akon is pretty good as a backup singer (he does a few other tracks on Strength & Loyalty) but the way his voice sounds, I can't imagine being able to sit through a whole album of it.



Very agreed upon. He doesn't have a good singing voice, that's what I think I hate the most about him--all he has going for him is the excellent control he has over his voice (grudgingly recognized by me), his 'tenority', and his 'poppability'. I mean come on, he's had like 7 hit singles in the past 2 years where he's been 'singing' in some way or another. He's a producer, too, last I checked, so he's probably got several more uncredited radio hits, as well. At least he doesn't produce the _exact same beat_ in his songs that's used in every other Dirty South "song" or Reggaeton song.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 10, 2007)

Man this is hot song, yeah stop listening to that Nelly 50 Cent crap.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey, 50 & Nelly aren't all _that_ bad...I'm talkin' about artists like Jibbs, DJ Unk, Dem Franchise Boys, Cherish, newer Rhianna, _AKON_, Crime Mob, those crappy artists that are turning the beautiful realm of Urban music into an arid desert devoid of any intelligence or artistic value. It's all pop-fast radio-ready trash. Thank God that not _all_ of the good Urban music is gone from the radio...Kanye, Eminem, Bone Thugs-N-Harmony (I now know), those kinds of artists are still keeping it straight...  I think it's depressing that I couldn't come up with more than those 3 artists right now...


----------

